# I found a baby pideon (and honestly don't know a lot about pideons)



## peatrice (Mar 20, 2011)

I founs a baby pideon, it must have fallen out of it's nest. 
It can't fly, but it's fairly big.
It's back tail feathers are very skinny, but I think this is just it's age. 

He's in a cardboard box with some hay, and I'm feeding him sugar water with a syringe, but he's not taking much.
What else should I feed him? (he wouldn't take the worm but that was on the first day I found him, today is day 2.)
How often should I feed him, what should I feed him, and how can I get him to eat and drink more?
I have found he drinks more when I put the water in my hand and dip his head in the water, but he doesn't take much anyway. 

I would be grateful for answers and anything else you can tell me to help.
Thankyou.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Please don't try to feed it worms - pigeons are basically seed and grain eaters once they are weaned.

Can you tell us where you are located, as there may (or may not) be a pigeon-friendly rescue facility around. 

Also, can you post a pic of the baby, so we can see what kind of pigeon it is. If the nest is on a building it's probably a feral pigeon, if in a tree it is likely not to be.

A pic can give us an idea of its age, so we can properly advise what to feed it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

baby pigeons do not gape like smaller wild birds do.. they eat from inside of the parent birds mouth.. so you may have to hand feed him by opening his mouth yourself if he is not eating seed and grains on his own yet..


----------



## peatrice (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking on this website, I think it is a juvinile not a baby, but it can't seem to fly. I have now given it blankets and I will post a picture soon. Thankyou.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

peatrice said:


> Looking on this website, I think it is a juvinile not a baby, but it can't seem to fly. I have now given it blankets and I will post a picture soon. Thankyou.


if you have a heating pad, use that to keep him warm before you feed him.. you can put that under a towel he can sit on.. you can pop defrosted corn and or peas at room temp and give 20 to 30 pieces at a time.. when his crop empties feed again... you can get some pigeon grain mix and put it in a bowl to get him interested in eating on his own..peck at it with your fingers...and give a few of those as well.. you can offer him water in a shot glass.. just dip the tip of his beak in it and see if he sucks some water from it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is just a wild guess and I could be completely wrong but the "skinny tail feathers" make me suspect it is a *collared dove with calcium deficiency*


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Peatrice....where are you located ?

And...does she/he look like any of these ?:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

And thanks for saving her/him !!!


----------



## peatrice (Mar 20, 2011)

*Something is wrong!*

The pidgeon can't seem to hold it's neck up properly, and is all floppy, it won;t move on it's own and it seems like it will die soon. 
What is wrong? How can I help?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

peatrice said:


> The pidgeon can't seem to hold it's neck up properly, and is all floppy, it won;t move on it's own and it seems like it will die soon.
> What is wrong? How can I help?


warmth , water and food.. it may be too late... has he eaten or drank?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Without knowing what it has been given since you posted we can't tell what is wrong with it, but it sounds bad.

If it is cold, use a hairdryer to warm it, making certain that the air that reaches it isn't too hot.

Once it is warm, mix 1/2 pint water with 1/2 dessert spoon of honey, or glucose, or sugar and 1/2 teaspoon of salt. Dip its beak in the warm mixture (without covering its nostrils) to encourage it to drink. Don't feed iut yet,, it may not be well enough to digest food.


----------



## peatrice (Mar 20, 2011)

He's dead. I'm sorry.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sorry to hear that. Thank you for taking it in.


----------

